# Little Beaver Creek?



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Any of you guys fish Little Beaver Creek lately? Was wondering what the flow looks like? Was thinking about going Saturday morning and wade fishing. I live about 2 hours away so don't want to drive all that way and it be too high! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Isn't that in Carrol county? If it is you might get better responses in the ne section. We got pounded with rain yesterday around here.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

No it is down near Calcutta! It runs through Lisbon and south from there to the Ohio River as far as I know but maybe I will post it over there also! Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We got hammered with rain as well, and more to come tonight. (I'm about 30 minutes south of Calcutta)


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! That sucks was looking forward to coming down that way and wade fishing!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

What species of fish are present? Where is a good place to start?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have never fished it myself! I have a couple friends that fish it for smallmouth, but I couldn't tell you where to start! I was planning on going with them!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It has great smallmouth! In many of the very accessible spots through the state park you'll also find sauger, drum, carp, various suckers and chubs and the occasional channel cat. We used to take our dog to walk around the "Gretchen's Lock" area and the main state park... smallmouth, though not huge, were plentiful... And I would usually just take one spinning rod with a heddon tiny torpedo and throw it wherever swift water met a slack pool. Small roostertails, grubs and hair jigs would be mainstays when I went on solo, longer trips.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

A friend and I fished it yesterday from 6am till 2:30pm and caught quite a few different fish! We started at Grimm's road bridge and went up stream from there! It is just beautiful down there, peaceful and quiet! We were the only two on that section till probably noon!


----------



## Waylontdog (Sep 27, 2015)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> A friend and I fished it yesterday from 6am till 2:30pm and caught quite a few different fish! We started at Grimm's road bridge and went up stream from there! It is just beautiful down there, peaceful and quiet! We were the only two on that section till probably noon!


Just don't EVER eat anything out of that water. It's beautiful but years ago Neese Chemical was fined for dumping benzine and other crap into it near Salem. When Love Canal was exposed, they shipped the toxic waste t the facility in Salem. A real shame, as that is a spectacular river.


----------



## mfsmith (Apr 7, 2009)

Waylontdog said:


> Just don't EVER eat anything out of that water. It's beautiful but years ago Neese Chemical was fined for dumping benzine and other crap into it near Salem. When Love Canal was exposed, they shipped the toxic waste t the facility in Salem. A real shame, as that is a spectacular river.


That was back in 1973 not sure if it is clean by now . https://www.epa.gov/enforcement/cas...ion-cleanup-work-and-500000-natural-resources
I have been catching a fair amount of walleye ,saugeye and small mouth the last few weeks


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah I think that is cleaned up in the creek, if not some of the smaller fish species in there wouldn't be there.


----------



## mfsmith (Apr 7, 2009)

All beaver creek from the last two weeks


----------

